# Embryo continuing to grow with no h/b?



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have posted on the miscarriage forum thread but also wanted to see your advice

After our 3rd treatment  (e/c 25.01.11) we were expecting twins. At the 7 week scan the bigger  twin did not have a h/b and the 2nd twin had a h/b but was about a week  behind in dates. We went for a further scan 10 days later and were told  that neither twin had a h/b- although the smaller twin had grown alot  since the initial scan. I went back for another scan today as I opted  for conservative/natural miscarriage but no bleeding so far. I was told  that the embryo has grown- I clarified that this was the embryo rather  than the sac and it was but still no h/b. The other sac did no longer  contains an embryo.
  Is it normal for the embryo to continue growing without a h/b- the Dr  didn't seem to think this was an issue but I can't seem to get my head  around it! Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I don't deal with early pregnancy very often, but I know that hormones can make it grow, so it could be that,
I'm really sorry I can't help,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

